# Carriage Hills/Carriage Ridge Dec 18/19th



## CSB (Nov 18, 2015)

I am booked for Carriage Hills for a week starting December 20th. My daughter wants to take the snowboard instructor course which runs during the weekend at Horseshoe Valley on Dec 18, 19 and 20th. 

Is there anyone booked for December 13th week and leaving early on Dec 18th and would like to rent the unit out for the remaining two nights?


----------



## RJones (Oct 31, 2017)

If you need for the upcoming season, please let me know.


----------

